# DH SP Problems



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

My SP for Desperate Housewives was not picking up the season premiere. I checked the season premiere and although the guide info says it's a searies, there's no option to set a SP. Anyone else having issues with DH?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Wasn't there a post about a recap show for DH? I'll bet that's what you're seeing.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Eben said:


> My SP for Desperate Housewives was not picking up the season premiere. I checked the season premiere and although the guide info says it's a searies, there's no option to set a SP. Anyone else having issues with DH?


Yes: I have the same problem. Had to manually record it. Still does not show up as a episode in last year's SP, while the remaining repeats do.

jdg


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

Robin said:


> Wasn't there a post about a recap show for DH? I'll bet that's what you're seeing.


Not the recap, but the season premiere; it has no SP option.


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

SP for DH worked fine last season. I read about the season preview with Marc Cherry and checked the To Do List to make sure it was going to be recorded, but it wasn't. I went to the SPM for DH and looked for Upcoming Episodes and there was nothing. Did a Title Search and came up with the preview episode as well as several repeats. Now the Season Premiere episode is coming up and SPM doesn't see it, or any other repeat episodes, but Title Search does, so I did a manual recording.

I deleted the SP and tried to recreate it, but none of the upcoming episodes including the Season Premiere give me the option to do a Season Pass. I checked most of my other Season Passes and this problem is only occurring with DH. It's almost as if a flag is set to not allow a SP.

The weird thing is this is only happening on my HD TiVo, not the two SD TiVos. I"ve tried rebooting it and that didn't solve the problem. The software version on the HD TiVo is 3.1.5f-01-2-357. The software version on the SD TiVos is 3.5-01-1-011.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Same issue here -- with Grey's Anatonomy and Desperate Housewives only on the HD TiVo. No problems with the series 2. I'm still on 3.1.5f as well -- curious if this is a data problem for the HD TiVo only or maybe a SW issue corrected with 6.3.

Thread on it in the HD TiVo section:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315104


----------



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

DH & Grey's both have this issue, and it is not fixed by the 6.3 upgrade for the HR10.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I am having the same problems. I noticed last week that grey's was going to record on freaking friday in the right time slot. I cancelled that one and manually did the premier. It has not picked up housewive's premier yet I will manually do it soon if it does not pick it up. This is on a hr10 I hope the problem gets fixed soon.


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

"I noticed last week that grey's was going to record on freaking friday in the right time slot."

Well, Grey's Anatomy's Thursday-night premiere *is* being repeated on Friday night, so maybe that's what your TiVo chose to record. It's possible that it chose not to get the Thursday-night showing because of a time conflict, since that episode apparently has a few more commercials that push it into 1:02 or 1:03 territory. (The Friday night showing appears as a straight 1:00.) But of course that only applies if your TiVo can't automatically clip shows with minor time overlaps.

Bob


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

Last night the guide data for Sunday 10/1 got filled in so I looked for that episode of DH in the guide. It had the SP option so I was able to create a new SP for DH and it showed up in the To Do List with two checkmarks. Another week and we'll see if picks up the next episode automatically.


----------



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

RMBittner said:


> ...possible that it chose not to get the Thursday-night showing because of a time conflict, since that episode apparently has a few more commercials that push it into 1:02 or 1:03 territory...


HR10-250s don't have the time clip functionality. Also this is definitely a guide data issue for Greys & DH. We still can't set up an SP for either of those shows by selecting the season premiers. The SP that exists is also ignoring the season premiers (but not the Friday night re-airing of Greys).

I suspect that lots of folks are going to be pretty fired up when these episodes don't record.


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

TomF said:


> Last night the guide data for Sunday 10/1 got filled in so I looked for that episode of DH in the guide. It had the SP option so I was able to create a new SP for DH and it showed up in the To Do List with two checkmarks. Another week and we'll see if picks up the next episode automatically.


After reading your post, I did a search for program and found 2 entries for DH on my local ABC: one for the premiere (no SP option) and one for the second ep (SP option). I had already set the premiere to record, so I set up a SP using the second ep. However, it shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## djdjd04 (Sep 22, 2006)

i agree... this is a very big problem... when i looked to find out why my DespHW season premiere was not set, i did a search by title... the channel "87 ABCW" shows up twice for DH. one of them has the season premiere on it, the other doesn't. same thing with Grey's. my premiere is set to tape, but the 2nd episode doesn't show up... only the Friday repeat on the 29th.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

same problem here... came here to look and almost missed it. I watch the show, but didn't pick up on the "DH" abbreviation in the thread title right away.


----------

